# AC repair needed in JLT



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of an a/c repair company that can service the chiller units in JLT. Mine doesnt seem to be cooling well and I have cleaned out the filters already. When I moved in last year (in June) it used to get so cold that I could not run it for more than 15 mins at a time and now its on all day long and nothing. its not warm air but it sure isnt cold air. and for the money I pay for chiller fees, this is rather pathetic. If you can recommend any companies that you have experience with. Thanks.


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

i think u cant bring any AC compnay there u have to call the maintance company of the tower 

try to turn off the ac for 30 mins after turn it on cuz maybe its frozen


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

tornado009 said:


> i think u cant bring any AC compnay there u have to call the maintance company of the tower
> 
> well they just give you a suggested company to call but even those people dont answer the phone. some buildings have maintenance contracts but not all.
> 
> try to turn off the ac for 30 mins after turn it on cuz maybe its frozen


it doesnt really help much, definetly not as cold as it used to be, before I would not want to get out from under the covers as it would be freezing cold. but i know the reason for that now as the thermostat is not connected to anything, it just sits there in the ceiling. This chilled water system is a terrible idea for a place like dubai where they do low quality construction work, every tap is leaking and some of the drywall is totally eaten away from water damage but you cant see it from below because there are kitchen cabinets below it. "JLT sucks", would not recommend it to anyone. :focus: so any names of ac repair companies???


----------

